

Sugar's a drug and here's how we're hooked - RougeFemme
http://www.healthline.com/health-news/addiction-sugar-acts-like-drug-in-the-brain-and-could-lead-to-addiction-091813

======
a3voices
"Addicted" means that sugar has to be harming other aspects of your life,
which I doubt for most people. I think this term is being overused.

~~~
shanev
The consequences of sugar addiction don't manifest themselves in an acute form
immediately. They usually happen later in life, in the form of diabetes or
some other inflammatory disease. Being harmful doesn't necessarily have to be
a property of addiction. It simply means when you have a piece of chocolate,
you want another piece of chocolate, then another, etc.

~~~
a3voices
>Addiction is the continued repetition of a behavior despite adverse
consequences,[1] or a neurological impairment leading to such behaviors.[2] -
Wikipedia

Adverse consequences are necessary for it to be called addiction. If the sugar
isn't negatively affecting your life, it doesn't count as addiction.

